

Ask HN: Feedback on startup landing page - tixocloud

Hi HNers,<p>In the process of building out our landing page for customer development and wanted to get your thoughts on it. My target customers are marketing analysts as well as small to medium-sized businesses.<p>Link:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getinsightico.com
======
sjs382
It helps me "know my customers". But how does it do this? And how does that
help me?

"Why does this app think it knows my customers better than than I do? And why
would I trust them with (an important asset,) my customers!?"

Also, all of the links in the header are broken. I think you know this,
though?

~~~
tixocloud
Yes, I'm aware the links are broken. Thanks for pointing it out and for the
other points, I'll have to sharpen my message so that it's clearer.

You also brought up a good point that businesses do generally know their
customers better. I'm looking to tie existing customer data with other
demographics for a clearer picture.

The app doesn't need customer information - people will be able to explore
markets and cities without it. Of course, with customer information, it would
be more powerful.

------
eibrahim
from a design and look feel - this is a decent looking landing page. The other
links are broken by the way.

In your intor you mention Tixocloud - what/who is that?

I am also not seeing anything about "How it works". I don't see anything to
compel me to try your product.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks for the feedback. I'll fix it to make sure it's clearer.

